# Somehow, this passed



## Hippie

Nothing really stands out as being too horrible other than the fact that they left it open


----------



## KGN742003

The multiple neutrals under the same lug stands out to me, thats pretty bad. Everything else, meh not how I would do it but I would'nt call it dangerous or anything.


----------



## electricmanscott

Looks like all old stuff to me.

Edit.. I just re read. I see crap like that all the time. Sometimes I say something sometimes I don't. It's a case where the customer would probably say "It's been like that forever" and I'd have to agree.


----------



## greenman

You can dubble up on a breaker as long as it a clamp style,not just a set screw.


----------



## drspec

I remember when I first started, we would run the ground and neutral wires behind the same screw on main breaker panels. I wouldn't do it today, but that's how I was taught.


----------



## denny3992

What really busts my bubble is when aholes dont put the wires on the back sets first... Like really???


----------



## big2bird

Is that the SE, or a sub?


----------



## sarness

It's in a condo complex, seeing as the neutral is not bonded it's a sub.

I know we can say it's safe, but don't think it should have passed inspection. 

And taping the bare conductor for the range circuit to make it a neutral, wonder how they grounded the stove?


----------



## chicken steve

the older codes_ allowed_ most of what you've posted Sarness

iirc, the only time the grandfather card can be trumped is life safety issues, i.e.- smokes, gfci's where required....

~CS~


----------



## BBQ

greenman said:


>


Open Shop Builds Best

Now we are even. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc

That's an old install, prior to 99' I doubled and often tripled noodles . Damn I left a few builders homes with all the noodles in the larger size port.


----------



## kf5aeo

greenman said:


> You can dubble up on a breaker as long as it a clamp style,not just a set screw.


and only if it is a parallel run from what i understand


----------



## Celtic

...nothing a few wirenuts won't fix.


----------



## patpourri

I see an one aluminum conductor on the same terminal block with the cooper that isn't cu-al... galvanic corrosion occurring anywhere?


----------



## mbednarik

How do you know what that block is rated?


----------



## Speedy Petey

sarness said:


> And taping the bare conductor for the range circuit to make it a neutral, wonder how they grounded the stove?


Seriously??? 
It IS a neutral, and it also serves as the ground. This is a perfectly typical installation from that day, except.......it should NOT have originated from a sub-panel. THAT was/is a clear violation.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Shockdoc said:


> That's an old install, prior to 99' I doubled and often tripled noodles .


Don't tell that to some home inspectors. Especially H.G. Watson, SR.


----------



## BBQ

Speedy Petey said:


> Don't tell that to some home inspectors. Especially H.G. Watson, SR.


:lol::lol::lol:


What a putz.


----------



## Jlarson

Speedy Petey said:


> Don't tell that to some home inspectors. Especially H.G. Watson, SR.


:blink::001_huh:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patpourri

It would be written "CU-AL" (copper aluminum) on it somewhere if it was, like the one to the right >. Would check the sides of the block to see if any thing is written. I might be wrong... That wire just looks sketchy with the unraveling electrical tape  .


----------



## frenchelectrican

Speedy Petey said:


> Don't tell that to some home inspectors. Especially H.G. Watson, SR.


You may recall I was in there for short while but I try to debate with that dolt ( HG ) He won't budge at all and try to throw us off the track but he kinda not really succesfull with it yet and I am aware with the history of that one.

Maybe I should rejoin again and give him a run with European codes to see if he can find them. :laughing:


Merci,
Marc


----------



## TOOL_5150

GE sucks.


----------



## Norcal

frenchelectrican said:


> You may recall I was in there for short while but I try to debate with that dolt ( HG ) He won't budge at all and try to throw us off the track but he kinda not really succesfull with it yet and I am aware with the history of that one.
> 
> Maybe I should rejoin again and give him a run with European codes to see if he can find them. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


 
You can always put him/it on your ignore list, maybe the same w/ the Bugman.:whistling2:


----------



## localunionman

*greenman on doubling up.*

You may only double up on a termination of a device if it is LISTED AND LABELED for such termination. Pretty cut and dried.


----------



## bartstop

I see those kinds of things in almost every house I'm in. Actually, I see much much worse. There's no shortage of hacks out there.


----------



## gnuuser

bartstop said:


> I see those kinds of things in almost every house I'm in. Actually, I see much much worse. There's no shortage of hacks out there.


and ive seen some things that made me swear til my face turned blue:laughing:


----------



## CFine

At the time it was inspected it was up to code, When doing service calls i see Grounds Kline twisted together all the time and Neutrals twisted together. Breakers can be doubled up as long as the clamp allows it to be, Most clamps today have a space for 2 wires. A few wire nuts and some moving around and it'll look good as new. lol


----------



## bartstop

I see that in just about every house I'm in. Must have been legal at some point.


----------



## frenchelectrican

bartstop said:


> I see that in just about every house I'm in. Must have been legal at some point.


 
Bartstop.,

It was legal sometime back but excat time when it did change I do not recall what year they change the code but I will say it was a safe bet somewhere in 90's may be little before that they did change that.

The key issue was that time the MWBC was used to be very common and if you get loose netural you will know the result with MWBC's.

In France we are not allow to do that at all. 

Merci,
Marc


----------

